# Final Fantasy VII on Steam



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2013)

So I figured I'd share some of my experiences with this release, since this is the first time I actually bothered to buy/seriously play this game. This release is pretty much the same release they did in 2012, but obviously now it's on Steam.

Oh, before we begin, go ahead and click play on this song; By the time we get to the point where I'll be discussing this, we should be on the same page.

[video=youtube;MZfkt0GR8hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZfkt0GR8hk[/video]​ 
*The good*:

The graphics are rather nice. Polygons are rendered at the actual resolution of the screen, while the backgrounds are still the old low-res pre-renders from the PS1 era. Still way better than emulating it. 
There is an "Original Graphics" mode, which pixellates things. Cool I guess? 
The fonts are readable and not as blocky as the PS1 release. They still have a bit of a retro blocky feel to them, which seems like a nice touch (though not actually intended that way by Square Enix) 
Cloud saves have been added (I think they missed a chance at a great pun there...) 
Achievements have been added (this is nebulous but I'll call it good because some people dig them and everyone else can ignore them) 
A "character booster" function has been added to basically cheat at the game. Useful I guess if you just want the story or aren't used to older RPGs. I actually might use it because frankly I find FFVII boring as all hell, and I'm surprised I've made it past the opening this time (my record so far has been the end of the 2nd reactor before being bored to tears. I'm determined to get through it though, if only to say I have) 

*The bad*:

The biggest issue is the *music*. They literally just opened up the MIDI's from the 90's release and recorded them. They didn't even use the soundfonts (which are included with the game along with the MIDI's and would have sounded fine if they just used an sf2 player; Would have saved some space in the download, too). Hell, they didn't even bother to use a good sample set. As a result, the music sounds weird, doesn't loop properly, and most egregiously, *One Winged Angel lacks vocals*. A community-made fix is available for this (basically overwriting the included Ogg Vorbis files with better ones from the OST), but Square Enix has been taking down links to it for copyright reasons
Controller support is the same bolted-on controller support from the 90's, supporting DirectInput and nothing more. 360 controllers and controllers for Windows that use XInput won't be able to use the D-pad nor right thumbstick for the game. Big annoyance.
As far as I know, this release is not compatible with mods. Kind of sucks since there are upres'd backgrounds and textures available that would go great with the high resolution polygons. Same with character models. Speaking of...
Meathands overworld models are here to stay
The game opens to a key map reference with no obvious way to dismiss it and continue. *Press the key identified as "OK" on the map to continue.* You're welcome.
*SecuROM DRM*

So yeah, hope that's helpful to any potential buyers.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> The biggest issue is the *music*.



That's all I needed. I was going to buy this to legally own FFVII for the first time in a decade, but pfffft no music no sale.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll just wait for the summer sale to jack it down to half price before I bother.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That's all I needed. I was going to buy this to legally own FFVII for the first time in a decade, but pfffft no music no sale.


Weeeeell technically the music is there, just shitty quality recordings of MIDI files from the 90's. I mean, don't get me wrong, MIDI is exactly what FFVII's music WAS, but without the iconic samples and vocals, it's literally no better than hitting up vgmusic.com and listening to that while you play.

While the files they're using are recorded and encoded in Ogg Vorbis, the original MIDI files are present along with the soundfonts they used. Interestingly, there are 4 variations; AWE, MIDI, XG and YGM. That's SoundBlaster AWE, General MIDI, Yamaha XG, and Yamaha S-YXG70. The XG and YGM versions are the best sounding for modern sequencers, while the AWE version uses Soundfonts to sound _exactly_ like the original music. I don't have an original SoundBlaster AWE to test it with, nor a player that supports any specific controls they may have used, so it's difficult to make a completely accurate recording with it (volumes are off, but otherwise it's fine). But, using the included soundfont, it's possible to not only tweak the volumes, but actually mix and match better instruments into it while keeping the vocals... As well as add better reverb and overall processing.

In other words, Square Enix chose most boneheaded possible way to get the music into the game in this release. They could have just tossed a soundfont player DLL into it and tweaked the volumes and nobody would have noticed. Instead, they loaded up the MIDI files and recorded them in a batch with some stock samples and called it a day.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 7, 2013)

They need to stop re-releasing this game, but people keep buying it. I mean that it would be nice if they actually did something refreshing and new with it - but why bother since people go out and buy each time it's been re-released?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They need to stop re-releasing this game, but people keep buying it. I mean that it would be nice if they actually did something refreshing and new with it - but why bother since people go out and buy each time it's been re-released?



BUT FF7 IS THE BEST FF EVER!!!!1111111```


----------



## Fernin (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah yes, FFVII, a plot with more holes than an afgan, writing that wouldn't make it in a 4th grade lit class, and characters with less depth than tea spoon. The sole reason this game even became popular was the tech shock it brought. Beyond the cut scenes, music, and bad ass villain with theme song, FF7 is on the whole a rather mediocre RPG, particularly when compared to something like Planescape Torment; or for a high point in JRPGs, Lost Oddessy, Chrono Trigger, or pretty much ANY MegaTen game...


----------



## BRN (Jul 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Ah yes, FFVII, a plot with more holes than an afgan, writing that wouldn't make it in a 4th grade lit class, and characters with less depth than tea spoon. The sole reason this game even became popular was the tech shock it brought. Beyond the cut scenes, music, and bad ass villain with theme song, FF7 is on the whole a rather mediocre RPG, particularly when compared to something like Planescape Torment; or for a high point in JRPGs, Lost Oddessy, Chrono Trigger, or pretty much ANY MegaTen game...


Missing the point of the thread, bucko. The comparison is "FFVII" VS "this re-release", rather than your subjective view on FFVII's quality overall.


I'm really dissapointed that the music's been knocked down a peg, it was some iconic stuff. It actually bothers me, if Square put so little effort into this. Surely they'd treat the jewel in their crown with more respect?

I'm still likely to buy it again, simply out of respect for the experience. 

Rune, after Disc 1, you really need to meet Cid before the game gets interesting. Sorry.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 7, 2013)

If they did something like this...

[yt]IVCYy8C5Av4[/yt]


instead of constantly teasing....


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Weeeeell technically the music is there, just shitty quality recordings of MIDI files from the 90's. I mean, don't get me wrong, MIDI is exactly what FFVII's music WAS, but without the iconic samples and vocals, it's literally no better than hitting up vgmusic.com and listening to that while you play.



The music is an important part to me. It's 2013, Square were more than capable of going all out and producing an orchestral/bitchin' metal soundtrack for this game. I can get a better experience going on youtube and listening to fan covers.

And how do you know such much about this stuff it is both impressive and scary.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The music is an important part to me. It's 2013, Square were more than capable of going all out and producing an orchestral/bitchin' metal soundtrack for this game. I can get a better experience going on youtube and listening to fan covers.
> 
> And how do you know such much about this stuff it is both impressive and scary.



Square doesn't care about their customers, only the money that folks will throw at them. One thinks this would be clear after the last decade of mediocre FF games. I'm surprised people are surprised by them being lazy with this re-release.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not really so much surprised as I am disappointed. I at least expected them to record from the PSX release or OST for the music, though I did expect them to use the silly DRM and controller schemes. The music just seems like something so central to the series that they wouldn't slack on it.

Either way they could have at least used the vocals with the MIDI track.

I whipped this up in about 4 hours total using a few soundfonts I've collected / modified over the years plus the soundfont provided in the game (this is MIDI; I didn't add anything to it after I recorded it, and the vocals are provided by the soundfont from the game):

[video=youtube;FcTVZ8LUNJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcTVZ8LUNJM[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

I enjoyed that :3

After listening to the re-release's soundtrack, I can honestly say you did a better job than the 'professionals' at Square Enix.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They need to stop re-releasing this game, but people keep buying it. I mean that it would be nice if they actually did something refreshing and new with it - but why bother since people go out and buy each time it's been re-released?



I have to agree, but hell, nice to have it on multiple platforms. They know it makes em money. I just bought it myself to have the PC version again, i kind of like the character booster and the way they handled this one. Now to get Aries to level 99 on disk 1 again looool.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 9, 2013)

Aquin said:


> I have to agree, but hell, nice to have it on multiple platforms. They know it makes em money. I just bought it myself to have the PC version again, i kind of like the character booster and the way they handled this one. Now to get Aries to level 99 on disk 1 again looool.


Well, this version lets you instantly max everyone out with character boost, so you don't even have to grind.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 9, 2013)

Aquin said:


> I have to agree, but hell, nice to have it on multiple platforms. They know it makes em money. I just bought it myself to have the PC version again, i kind of like the character booster and the way they handled this one. Now to get Aries to level 99 on disk 1 again looool.



Why have it on PC if you can get a PS1 Emulator (Which is legal) and just use the game discs directly in the emulator? There you go; I just saved you like seventeen bucks. 

AND you get savestates and turbo features and other nice features, depending on the used emulator.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

Because some people like the interaction it has with Steam. I get that, but still feel if they're going to port come up with better stuff, than just a trophy/achievement, faithfully port the game at least or make it better graphics wise. I guess if you wanted to go beat the alternate bosses and go Knights of the Round till your heart bleeds you can do that.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Because some people like the interaction it has with Steam. I get that, but still feel if they're going to port come up with better stuff, than just a trophy/achievement, faithfully port the game at least or make it better graphics wise. I guess if you wanted to go beat the alternate bosses and go Knights of the Round till your heart bleeds you can do that.



But I mean that's it? Oh look I can take screen shots (Most emulators do that on their own too) or get trophies for going out of the way and doing some really obscure thing!

They should've done more with this, you're right. If they updated the music, better graphics, bonus content, something like that. But nope. 

Also, I'm surprised they don't make you pay for that character booster function. Like with Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013. Pay us money and we'll unlock your deck for you! No need to play that pesky, nasty little story mode and grind! Oh, and if you pay us _more_ money, we'll make it so all your cards are foil and shiny!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

It always annoyed me with the weird juxtaposition with the Chibi popeye arms, and then sometimes going to full size CG. If they had fixed up that CG inconsistency it would have been nice - though I know doing remakes of the models would take work, but hey they put out that PS3 demo...

Maybe some people would consider a slow mo on Tifa's boobs bouncing at the end a decent upgrade 

I think they did correct some of the grammar though. "These guy are sick"


----------



## Fernin (Jul 9, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> But I mean that's it? Oh look I can take screen shots (Most emulators do that on their own too) or get trophies for going out of the way and doing some really obscure thing!
> 
> They should've done more with this, you're right. If they updated the music, better graphics, bonus content, something like that. But nope.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised they don't make you pay for that character booster function. Like with Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013. Pay us money and we'll unlock your deck for you! No need to play that pesky, nasty little story mode and grind! Oh, and if you pay us _more_ money, we'll make it so all your cards are foil and shiny!



Why would Squeenix do more when they know they could drop a turd with a picture of Cloud on it and people would throw money at them for it. No point in wasting effort, at least from their point of view.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 9, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Why have it on PC if you can get a PS1 Emulator (Which is legal) and just use the game discs directly in the emulator? There you go; I just saved you like seventeen bucks.
> 
> AND you get savestates and turbo features and other nice features, depending on the used emulator.


That's actually what I was going to do, but it seems that the graphics don't quite line up properly. Even when using the highest available internal resolution, the game still seems to think it's running at 320x240, and thus makes polygons "shimmer" the same way they would at that low res. It's tough to accurately describe what I mean... Sooo...

[video=youtube;8sA-NkLLDm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sA-NkLLDm0[/video]

EDIT: looks like the video rendered out at 1920x1440 instead of 2560x1440. Oh well. It's too much trouble to redo that for the sake of a bit of screen real estate. The point is made all the same.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm sticking with epsxe to play my FF7 and FF9 discs.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 10, 2013)

Runefox said:


> EDIT: looks like the video rendered out at 1920x1440 instead of 2560x1440. Oh well. It's too much trouble to redo that for the sake of a bit of screen real estate. The point is made all the same.



What's with all the Guyliner Cloud is wearing in the PC version?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> What's with all the Guyliner Cloud is wearing in the PC version?



I couldn't help myself :I


----------



## Runefox (Jul 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> What's with all the Guyliner Cloud is wearing in the PC version?


Obviously Square is saying that Cloud is more experienced in cross-dressing than we are led to believe.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 14, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm not really so much surprised as I am disappointed. I at least expected them to record from the PSX release or OST for the music, though I did expect them to use the silly DRM and controller schemes. The music just seems like something so central to the series that they wouldn't slack on it.
> 
> Either way they could have at least used the vocals with the MIDI track.
> 
> ...



*ANYWAY*, you can install mods with almost 0 effort to improve every aspect of the game, the music is the re-orchestrated version of every song, all character sprites can be improved within advanced ps2 limitations, as well as battle scenes, cutscenes, summons animations, magic animations as well as some of the sillier things like Chocobo races. I hope you do look it up sometime, its a nice refresher from when I played it when it first came out and it has that nice edge for people who cant stand old graphics. 

The only game I will ever want is for them to re-release in modern day graphics is Legend of Dragoon, that broke my heart when I heard the news it was canceled for a sequel....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2013)

Upon discovering Tifa's Bootleg, I feel like getting the steam release now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Obviously Square is saying that Cloud is more experienced in cross-dressing than we are led to believe.









Implying that you wouldn't hit that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Implying that you wouldn't hit that.



[yt]aKxAujA382E[/yt]


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


>


He doesn't seem all *that* upset by it. I think the upside down smile he's got going on is a ruse. And look at those legs! Perfectly smooth. He's a pro.



> Implying that you wouldn't hit that.


Ehh... Honestly, Cloud's personality turns me off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> [yt]aKxAujA382E[/yt]


Zangief stop being gay after 1995 when Capcom of USA bought the rights.



Runefox said:


> He doesn't seem all *that* upset by it. I think the upside down smile he's got going on is a ruse. And look at those legs! Perfectly smooth. He's a pro


----------



## Azure (Jul 26, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Ah yes, FFVII, a plot with more holes than an afgan, writing that wouldn't make it in a 4th grade lit class, and characters with less depth than tea spoon. The sole reason this game even became popular was the tech shock it brought. Beyond the cut scenes, music, and bad ass villain with theme song, FF7 is on the whole a rather mediocre RPG, particularly when compared to something like Planescape Torment; or for a high point in JRPGs, Lost Oddessy, Chrono Trigger, or pretty much ANY MegaTen game...


Planescape Torment was fucking amazing. FFVII was not. at all. in any way.


----------



## Corto (Jul 27, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Cloud saves have been added (I think they missed a chance at a great pun there...)





Guess he couldn't save Aerith!

Eh? Eh?

Eh...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2013)

Fernin said:


> or for a high point in JRPGs, *Chrono Trigger*, or pretty much* ANY MegaTen game*...


[video=youtube;If9b7pia5Jc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9b7pia5Jc[/video]


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 27, 2013)

After reading the OP's review, I'm less inclined to get the game, while I've always been a fan of the Final Fantasy Series, I really can't justify buying this port.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 27, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> After reading the OP's review, I'm less inclined to get the game, while I've always been a fan of the Final Fantasy Series, I really can't justify buying this port.


Well, the music problem is fixable and there are mods available thanks to Tifa's Bootleg (which I found much later). Unfortunately, most of the graphical mods are rather out of place, and I don't really condone gameplay mods unless either it fixes something seriously broken or you're looking for something new that may or may not be balanced or break the game. And of course there are mods to make Aeris not-die, but meh.

Really my biggest complain with the release is the fact that it's so lazy, even (especially?) compared to the original PC port, which had music options for *four* different popular PC MIDI synthesizers, including soundfonts. Basically, all it is is what it says on the tin: FFVII. No(t much) more, no less.


----------

